# Can't emerge splashutils [solved]

## hotspoons

Alright...I'm running 2.6.24 r2 kernel, baselayout2, openRC. I try to emerge splashutils (with the use flags "...fbcondecor gpm mng png truetype -hardened" - I've tried changing them around to no avail) and I get the following:

```

  CREATE  libfbsplashrender.pc

Making all in test

Making all in docs

Making all in misc

Making all in scripts

cc -O2 -march=prescott -pipe -g -Wall -I../core/objs -I../core -fPIC -c -o splash.o splash.c

splash.c: In function 'strlist_merge_sort':

splash.c:66: warning: implicit declaration of function 'rc_strlist_addsort'

splash.c: In function 'get_list_fp':

splash.c:112: warning: implicit declaration of function 'rc_strlist_add'

splash.c: In function 'splash_config_gentoo':

splash.c:146: warning: assignment from incompatible pointer type

splash.c:148: warning: passing argument 1 of 'rc_config_value' from incompatible pointer type

splash.c:157: warning: passing argument 1 of 'rc_config_value' from incompatible pointer type

splash.c:163: warning: passing argument 1 of 'rc_config_value' from incompatible pointer type

splash.c:171: warning: passing argument 1 of 'rc_config_value' from incompatible pointer type

splash.c:175: warning: passing argument 1 of 'rc_config_value' from incompatible pointer type

splash.c:186: warning: passing argument 1 of 'rc_config_value' from incompatible pointer type

splash.c:192: warning: passing argument 1 of 'rc_config_value' from incompatible pointer type

splash.c:198: warning: passing argument 1 of 'rc_config_value' from incompatible pointer type

splash.c:205: warning: passing argument 1 of 'rc_config_value' from incompatible pointer type

splash.c:211: warning: passing argument 1 of 'rc_config_value' from incompatible pointer type

splash.c:224: warning: implicit declaration of function 'rc_strlist_free'

splash.c: In function 'splash_init':

splash.c:352: warning: assignment from incompatible pointer type

splash.c:354: warning: assignment from incompatible pointer type

splash.c:358: warning: assignment from incompatible pointer type

splash.c:362: warning: assignment from incompatible pointer type

splash.c:372: warning: assignment from incompatible pointer type

splash.c:374: warning: assignment from incompatible pointer type

splash.c:378: warning: assignment from incompatible pointer type

splash.c: In function 'splash_svcs_start':

splash.c:426: error: 'rc_depinfo_t' undeclared (first use in this function)

splash.c:426: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

splash.c:426: error: for each function it appears in.)

splash.c:426: error: 'deptree' undeclared (first use in this function)

splash.c:443: warning: assignment from incompatible pointer type

splash.c:456: warning: assignment from incompatible pointer type

splash.c: In function 'splash_svcs_stop':

splash.c:487: error: 'rc_depinfo_t' undeclared (first use in this function)

splash.c:487: error: 'deptree' undeclared (first use in this function)

splash.c:504: warning: assignment from incompatible pointer type

splash.c: At top level:

splash.c:619: error: expected ')' before 'hook'

make: *** [splash.o] Error 1

 * 

 * ERROR: media-gfx/splashutils-1.5.3.4 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2108:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           emake LIB=$(get_libdir) || die "failed to build the splash plugin";

 *  The die message:

 *   failed to build the splash plugin

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/splashutils-1.5.3.4/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/splashutils-1.5.3.4/temp/environment'.

 * 

```

 Baselayout2 not working with splashutils? I got the same exact error when I tried to unmerge ~arch version of splashtuils. 

Any Ideas? Thanks,

-RichLast edited by hotspoons on Wed Mar 26, 2008 4:19 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## WuDDjA

Same Problem here.

Cannot emerge splashutils with latest baselayout + openrc

----------

## hotspoons

 *WuDDjA wrote:*   

> Same Problem here.
> 
> Cannot emerge splashutils with latest baselayout + openrc

 

I left a message on Roy Marples' web page (ex-Gentoo developer of OpenRC) regarding this as it seems to have not been a problem until recently, and nothing had changed with splashutils; just rapid development of BaseLayout2 and OpenRC. It seems the undefined variables that the ebuild is barfing on are related to some rc libraries or headers (I didn't dig around the source enough to figure out exactly where it was coming from, but in splash.c, there was an include for an init.h or similar file - the variables it barfs at are 'rc_depinfo_t' and 'deptree', both of which sound very rc-init in nature). You can view it here: 

http://roy.marples.name/node/371#comments

----------

## hotspoons

It was easy to miss, but here's where you can download the patch to splashutils: http://roy.marples.name/node/372. It is patched against the latest ~arch splashutils. 

For anyone who wants to use splashutils with openrc/baselayout2, do the following: Save the patch in /usr/portage/media-gfx/splashutils/files/, edit the ebuild for the latest version (/usr/portage/media-gfx/splashutils/files/splashutils-1.5.4-r1.ebuild), and change the src_unpack function look like so(last two lines):

```

src_unpack() {

        unpack ${A}

        mv "${WORKDIR}"/{libpng-${V_PNG},jpeg-${V_JPEG},zlib-${V_ZLIB},freetype-${V_FT}} "${S}/libs"

        # We need to delete the Makefile and let it be rebuilt when splashutils

        # is being configured. Either that, or we end up with a segfaulting kernel

        # helper.

        rm "${S}/libs/zlib-${V_ZLIB}/Makefile"

        cd "${S}"

        ln -sf "${S}/src" "${WORKDIR}/core"

        if built_with_use sys-devel/gcc vanilla ; then

                ewarn "Your GCC was built with the 'vanilla' flag set. If you can't compile"

                ewarn "splashutils, you're on your own, as this configuration is not supported."

        else

                # This should make splashutils compile on systems with hardened GCC.

                sed -e 's@K_CFLAGS =@K_CFLAGS = -fno-stack-protector@' -i "${S}/Makefile.in"

        fi

        if ! use truetype ; then

                sed -i -e 's/fbtruetype kbd/kbd/' "${SM}/Makefile"

        fi

        cd "${SG}"

        epatch "${FILESDIR}"/splashutils-2.0.0.0-baselayout.patch

}

```

then 'ebuild /usr/portage/media-gfx/splashutils/files/splashutils-1.5.4-r1.ebuild digest', and 'emerge splashutils'. Everything should build normally now.

----------

## gordonp

 *hotspoons wrote:*   

> It was easy to miss, but here's where you can download the patch to splashutils: http://roy.marples.name/node/372.

 

Easy to miss, perhaps, because that URL is an Error 404  :Sad:   Referring to websites can be so fickle at times...

 *Quote:*   

>  It is patched against the latest ~arch splashutils. 

 

I added media-gfx/splashutils to my /etc/portage/package.keywords file, and was able to successfully emerge splashutils-1.5.4.1.  Before doing this, I had exactly the same error as the thread-starter...

 *Quote:*   

> For anyone who wants to use splashutils with openrc/baselayout2 <...> 

 

For me, I am putting together a brand-spankin'-new 2008.0-desktop-profilemachine, and wanted to give myself as much future-proofing as possible, hence the choice to move to the init-scripts of the future  :Smile:   Normally, I am a stable-x86-arch kind of guy, but when I can see that this move is imminent, it only makes sense to do the setup work once.

-GordP

----------

## MorphiusFaydal

 *gordonp wrote:*   

>  *hotspoons wrote:*   It was easy to miss, but here's where you can download the patch to splashutils: http://roy.marples.name/node/372. 
> 
> Easy to miss, perhaps, because that URL is an Error 404   Referring to websites can be so fickle at times...
> 
> -GordP

 

Check the link; you'll notice an added full-stop at the end that shouldn't be there. Delete this, and the page loads up just fine.  :Wink: 

----------

## MorphiusFaydal

A quick question.... Will this patch be added to the splashutils sources, or will we have to continually patch new versions as they come out?

TIA, Chris.

----------

